# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Oracle intelligent bots, Oracle Corporation, Redwood Shores, Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Oracle Corporation

Home page - oracle.com/chatbots
oracle.com/bots

----------


## Airicist

Chatbots -- A beginners guide

Published on May 24, 2017




> Dave Felcey, Oracle UK, provides a brief introduction and beginners guide to Chatbots: What are they? where did they come from? and what are they good for?

----------


## Airicist

Oracle intelligent bots

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> Introducing Oracle Intelligent Bots. With Oracle Intelligent Bots, you can build, test, and deploy intelligent, conversational chatbots. Now you can engage customers in a personalized way, at scale, through popular messaging apps and platforms.

----------


## Airicist

Build an Oracle Intelligent Bot in 5 Min

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> No coding required. With Oracle Intelligent Bots, you can build a context aware chatbot declaratively with a few simple clicks and minimal data examples to train your chatbot.

----------


## Airicist

Oracle Sales Cloud invests in AI with intelligent bots

Published on Dec 6, 2017




> Catherine You, VP Oracle Sales Cloud, discusses Oracle’s large investment in AI and chatbots, how customers use AI, and shows how Oracle’s Virtual Sales Assistant, created with Oracle Intelligent Bots, can help salespeople in their daily work.

----------

